

Where to finish a degree? - brohoolio

I&#x27;m like a few folks in the technical community in that I never finished college. Honestly it didn&#x27;t matter too much until recently when I took the plunge into management, but now I need one to advance further. I&#x27;m about 2&#x2F;3 done with a degree. What&#x27;s the best place to finish a degree up online? I just want to finish up with a general BS degree. Many of the programs I&#x27;ve been looking feel a little sketchy.<p>What&#x27;s the best value in terms of price, reputation and online learning?
======
kphild
I am finishing my BSc at the UK-based Open University. It is 100% online,
legitimate, reasonably rigorous and quite well respected, at least in the UK.
You can transfer up to 2/3 of the degree from previous studies. Many courses
are not available outside of Europe though.

Two alternatives are Canadian Athabasca University and University of London
International Programmes.

------
arisAlexis
What do you mean general BS? In computing right? You can find most of the UK
universities have courses that they call "top up" and you can be accepted and
given credit for previous studies but also for prior working experience.

~~~
brohoolio
General BS refers to a bachelor of science. I don't really care what the
degree is in at this point. I'd like to transfer my current credits to another
institution and finish up.

~~~
nickthemagicman
You said you were just trying to finish up online.

Arizona state seems to have a good selection of programs.
[http://asuonline.asu.edu/online-degree-
programs/graduate](http://asuonline.asu.edu/online-degree-programs/graduate)

NOTE: If you decide to go in for a tech degree ABET accreditation is the
standard for tech accreditation, and will allow you to transfer courses
between other ABET schools.

------
brudgers
In the US, I'd suggest looking at Western Governor's [wgu.edu] because the
value proposition is reasonable due to its not-for-profit nature and quasi-
public status.

